# photoshop program???



## esmilutevi (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi so i want to know what is the newest photoshop program  for professionals photographer iam working in Latvia and we use like 3 years old programs,


----------



## Destin (Dec 11, 2011)

esmilutevi said:


> Hi so i want to know what is the newest photoshop program  for professionals photographer iam working in Latvia and we use like 3 years old programs,



Photoshop CS5 is the newest photoshop. However Lightroom 3 is more popular. It depends on what you're doing with them..


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 11, 2011)

And in the lower end it's Photoshop Elements 10


----------



## esmilutevi (Dec 11, 2011)

i want to manage wedding photos


----------



## Pheobe (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont have lightroom but i hear it is more file mangement and ps is is for editing


----------



## CCericola (Dec 11, 2011)

The latest Adobe Photoshop is CS 5.5. I highly recommend getting Lightroom as well for file handling. It comes in handy when you are doing weddings.


----------



## KmH (Dec 12, 2011)

Destin said:


> Photoshop CS5 is the newest photoshop. However Lightroom 3 is more popular. It depends on what you're doing with them..


Does Adobe say Lightroom is more popular than CS5, because Adobe would likely be the only ones who know for certain?


----------

